# Update on Gizmo's visit to the vet



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Gizmo lost his baby tooth*

*My baby is growing up! :baby2:
As I was wiping his teeth today with doggy dental wipes (he doesn't like his teeth brushed ), a little tooth popped out of his mouth :laughing:
Anyway, my little rotter just turned 1 on Dec 31, and this is his first loose tooth (that I know of)  Quite exciting 
Is there such a thing as a doggy tooth fairy??:laugh:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Of course there is a doggy tooth fairy!
She brings the puppy Milk Bone Doggy Treats. 

Are you going to save Gizmo's tooth?*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I envy you having that youngster, I'd like to get a pup myself but the "War Dept" is not down with anymore pets.......


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

she said she like dogs...lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your Gizmo sure is growing up! 

You know he may not be as old as you think. My dogs started to lose their baby teeth at about 4 - 5 months old. By the time they were 8 -9 months old they no longer had any remaining baby teeth.

I'm not ashamed to admit that I have kept a few baby teeth from both of my dogs (Diniz and Elvis). They are properly stored on a preserve solution in a small glass container with a metal lid on.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How cute! Little Gizmo is growing up so fast!  

That's adorable  I hope the Puppy Tooth Fairy brings him something tasty


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:



Of course there is a doggy tooth fairy!
She brings the puppy Milk Bone Doggy Treats. 

Are you going to save Gizmo's tooth?

Click to expand...

Aw, he loves his Milk Bone treats 
No, I did not keep his tooth. Maybe next one I will.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



I envy you having that youngster, I'd like to get a pup myself but the "War Dept" is not down with anymore pets.......

Click to expand...




KathyP said:



she said she like dogs...lol

Click to expand...

LOL, Randy, you should just go and get a puppy and pay for the sins later on :laughing:



aluz said:



Aww, your Gizmo sure is growing up! 

You know he may not be as old as you think. My dogs started to lose their baby teeth at about 4 - 5 months old. By the time they were 8 -9 months old they no longer had any remaining baby teeth.

I'm not ashamed to admit that I have kept a few baby teeth from both of my dogs (Diniz and Elvis). They are properly stored on a preserve solution in a small glass container with a metal lid on.

Click to expand...

Gizmo's birthday was Dec 31 2014. The breeder had a record. What's really odd is that Gizmo's milk canine teeth (those spiky ones) are still there together with the permanent ones. So he has double


StarlingWings said:



How cute! Little Gizmo is growing up so fast! 

That's adorable  I hope the Puppy Tooth Fairy brings him something tasty 

Click to expand...

Hehe, he also loves bacon, and the Tooth FAiry has been notified.*


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Dee,animals can lose their first set of teeth later but most do lose them by 6 months. One of our cats is now 2 years old and has never lost his baby teeth. He now has two lots of teeth in his mouth but the baby teeth will have to be removed by the vet shortly. Your Gizmo will hopefully lose all his baby teeth eventually and you will have to make sure you keep one for prosterity. He sounds like a gorgeous wee guy.


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

It may pay to pop to the vet and get the baby canines removed as they can cause issues. He is likely to have food getting stuck in there and causing cavities.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

When Buddy lost his baby teeth, I kept them. I still have them now, in a little pot, 12 years on.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I fully agree with Toni. You should have your Gizmo checked by a vet in order to have a proper look at the tooth issue, as that can really lead to dental problems, worse case scenario periodontitis.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


aluz said:



I fully agree with Toni. You should have your Gizmo checked by a vet in order to have a proper look at the tooth issue, as that can really lead to dental problems, worse case scenario periodontitis.

Click to expand...

You know, I have read that small breeds have issues with that
Thanks for pointing it out.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome, I hope everything goes well at the vet's! 
If possible, do give us an update on your Gizmo's dental consultation.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hello all!
Just to let you all know, I have taken my little Gizmo to the vet today to have his teeth checked (his baby teeth haven't fallen out yet and are causing trouble to the permanent ones). Thanks to all of your suggestions, it turns out it was a good idea to consult with a vet.
Gizmo needs to have some dental work done, baby teeth removed, and some plaque build up removed as well. Poor little guy.
So, that is what we are doing next Wednesday :scare:
He was a trouper at the vet's office and the vet fell in love with him.
He also (now that he is one years old) weighs a whopping 5 lb :laughing:
Thank you everyone, especially Ana (aluz) for advice given in my previous post :wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is great...little Gizmo will have some healthy chompers...but wait....
where's the pic's...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad to hear he'll have healthy teeth again in no time  

Sending Gizmo all the best for his vet visit


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I'm wishing all the best on Gizmo's dental appointment and following recovery. He will soon sport a star-quality doggy smile!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took Gizmo in to have his teeth checked as Ana recommended. :thumbsup:

I totally agree with Randy -- we want "before" and "after" pictures. 

I'm sure Gizmo will do great during his dental work on Wednesday and we'll be looking forward to your update on his progress in this thread.

I've merged your other thread about Gizmo losing his baby tooth into this thread. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you Deb!
I will try to take some pictures of his teeth but the little monster doesn't like me poking around his mouth*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Gizmo's dental surgery*

*Ok, so everything went well last Wednesday. Gizmo had five milk teeth pulled out :scare: But he was a good boy and did great! He was a little sore for a few days and is doing really well right now. He is on soft foods right now so mommy is cooking yummy stuff for him such as chicken, peas, oatmeal, sweet potato and fish  His big brother Eddie is getting his share of the yummies too, lol.
Anyway, thanks to everyone who followed Gizmo's teeth trouble. Hopefully things will be all right from now on. He got a brand new toothbrush and is ready to go*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad the surgery and recovery went well! :2thumbs: 
Is Gizmo now in the process of growing his permanent teeth or were they already out and he had two sets before? 
If they are yet to grow, I hope they will come out healthy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's great to hear little Gizmo did just fine and I'm sure he's enjoying his period of convalescence as he's spoiled so rotten  

Hope everything continues to progress positively, and thank you for the update!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


aluz said:



I'm glad the surgery and recovery went well! :2thumbs: 
Is Gizmo now in the process of growing his permanent teeth or were they already out and he had two sets before? 
If they are yet to grow, I hope they will come out healthy. 

Click to expand...

He has his permanent teeth already - that's how we noticed something wasn't quite right (two sets of teeth). The permanent teeth look all right, and no, he won't have braces*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear everything went well! :thumbsup:

Since we didn't get before and after pictures, you at least owe us a nice close-up of his cute little face! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yes ma'am, I will be able to do it tomorrow *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm glad all went well Dee! I'll be waiting for the pics too!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks guys :thumbsup:
The procedure he had at the vet's wasn't cheap :scare: but it was worth it *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> He has his permanent teeth already - that's how we noticed something wasn't quite right (two sets of teeth). The permanent teeth look all right, and no, he won't have braces*


That's great, I'm glad Gizmo has his permanent teeth already grown and they are in good shape!


----------

